# Les Violons du Roy on tour



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw the following program in Chicago last night:

Les Violons du Roy featuring flutist Emmanuel Pahud
o Franz Benda: Sinfonia in F major
o Frederick the Great: Concerto for flute in C major
o Johann Joachim Quantz: Concerto for flute in G major
o J.S. Bach: Ricercare a 6 (from The Musical Offering)
o C.P.E. Bach: Symphony for strings in B minor, Wq 182/5
o C.P.E. Bach: Concerto for flute in A major, H. 438 

The theme of the concert was "the flute King" and it featured works associated with the court of the music-loving Frederick the Great of Prussia. An engaging program despite its very narrow focus.

Absolutely one of the best string ensembles I've ever seen/heard. Sonority and precision were at the highest level from the opening to the encore. An excellent match for Pahud's supreme musicianship.

The rare opportunity to hear CPE Bach performed live was a big draw for me and they did not disappoint. There was an audible gasp of delight from the audience when they concluded the quirky CPE Bach Symphony.


----------



## moozentertainment (Nov 15, 2012)

How was the experience, you didn't share anything about your happiness. One more good news for all Guns N Roses fans. Coming December 07' 2012 - Guns n Roses coming to India. followed by the date Mumbai- 09, Gurgaon- 12. presented by Moozentertainment.com. 

The moozentertainment offer some free tickets also. Now am really happy after heard this news.


----------

